# Is this cheating?



## brokenspirit (Feb 16, 2009)

Is phone sex via text messages from an anonymous person from Myspace considered cheating?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, I would consider this cheating on your spouse


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

If the word sex is involved, and your spouse is not yes it is considered cheating.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya it is you are doing it behind there back.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

yes i would consider it cheating !! anonymous ??? you would still have to get phone numbers from some where !!! and if it was ramdom you dont have to answer you ignore!


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes. Not cool at all...


----------



## brokenspirit (Feb 16, 2009)

Some lady offered to be his Myspace friend and he accepted. She started talking dirty to him online and he gave her his cell phone number. I'm still in disbelief. He agreed to go to counseling and cancelled his Myspace account immediately. I hate Myspace! I've heard nothing but bad things happening to relationships because of it.  We have a long road ahead of us.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

yes long but you can get over this , what he done was stupid and naive, time will make a big differents to your relationship.
Have you asked him why and how long has he been talking to her ..


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

brokenspirit said:


> I hate Myspace! I've heard nothing but bad things happening to relationships because of it.


I've noticed a number of threads linking problems in the relationship to My Space. Interesting.


----------



## brokenspirit (Feb 16, 2009)

He talked to her for two weeks. He said it was like calling a phone sex hotline and he did it because he felt like she was the only one who was giving him attention, which is bull. He said it was a very stupid thing to do and he guessed that he needed his ego stroked. I'm so sick of men and their egos and stupid pride!


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

AMEN shoot I totally 100% agree with you men need a ego boost all the time thats why my husband did what he did its stupid!


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

I don't want to get in a gender argument here but women are as guilty as men for needing their ego's stroked, everyone wants to know they are desireable to the opposite sex. But when you are one half of a couple you need to set boundries in your actions. Phone sex,wrong, dressing like a ****, wrong, I only kissed her cause I was drunk, wrong, I only kissed him cause he made me feel special, wrong. 

What he did was emotional cheating, it is still a betrayal of your relationship. Sure you can forgive him and maybe he really is sorry but it will be hard to trust him again, you will find yourself looking for clues going foreward. He needs to open up everything to you, cell phone, text messages, internet use, he needs to prove you have nothing to worry about. 

But be prepared for him to make the same demands of you, thats just how guilty people react when cornered. 

Cooper


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

sunflower said:


> AMEN shoot I totally 100% agree with you men need a ego boost all the time thats why my husband did what he did its stupid!


No male bashing please. There is no need for it. Not all men are like yours...


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry not bashing just a bad day lol men are great!


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

brokenspirit said:


> Is phone sex via text messages from an anonymous person from Myspace considered cheating?


Heck yeah, at best its an emotional affair.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

sunflower said:


> Sorry not bashing just a bad day lol men are great!




Hey thanks! Yes we are!




Oh wait, I'm just now sensing the sarcasm...


----------



## kleinebuste (Feb 5, 2009)

I have also noticed that the Internet and other technologies have made it easier for people to test the boundaries of cheating. Some people don't see the harm of intimately connecting to people anonymously via the web but I think it does much harm. It causes major trust issues in your relationship. People that engage in such behavior and think there is nothing wrong with it need to ask themselves if they would do this behavior in the open in front of their spouse. If the answer is no, then it is likely cheating. Obviously couples need to set their own rules and boundaries though. 

For me, I don't like it when random girls with sexy photos try to befriend by husband on facebook. It's just annoying and he has been instructed by me not to accept them... yes I can be a little controlling but he does not see the harm. But I do. It is like my mom always said, "don't put yourself in a situation that might be conducive to cheating." Hence, he does not need to befriend random hot chicks on Facebook.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Technologie has made it easier for people to meet others to get in touch with old flames etc ..
You still have to accept them has friends onto your account..Its good to get in touch with friends etc ..but i would have to ask if they were good friends why lose contact in the first place ...
ive seen no end of marriages struggle or get in to trouble because of facebook/my space


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

NO sarcasm!!! for real!

But yes you have temptation EVERYWHERE now days! its amazing. But if you dont put yourself in those situations you dont need to worry. Just dont do it!


----------



## SEH (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes, this is considered cheating. The internet has made it easier for people to engage in relationship outside marriage.


----------



## DB in PA (Feb 25, 2009)

YES!! even if it is only emotionally. it is still wrong!! If your partener found out, it would still be very hurtful!!


----------



## tofindme (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes I do agree it is cheating and it is wrong..... I am going through something similar... if it hurts your partner/spouse if they find out then yes it is wrong.


----------



## Deb1234 (May 31, 2009)

Yes, absolutely, this is cheating. The only difference between what your husband has done and traditional cheating is there is no physical contact between the 2 parties (we all hope!). 

If he has been lieing and hiding what he's been doing from you, then it sounds like he knows it's cheating too.

You can check out this website if you like:

How to Rebuild Your Spouse's Trust After an Affair - wikiHow


This website has helped me quite a bit since I discovered my husband had been having cybersex with who knows how many women for the last 3 years and I asked him to read it also. 

I know how much it hurts and hope you can find happiness.


----------



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

I hate the line "only one giving me attention." (Heard it myself.) And its bull****. He just did it because he thought he could get away with it and it made him feel fabulous. My H actually bragged about his EA with other gross mid-lide-crisis, convertible-driving dudes (sorry guys). I'm so sick of the "attention" card. What has he done for YOU lately? Sorry. You're post makes me mad because of the anger I felt in my situation. Be mad. And don't take the blame. At the same time, if he is true, and works to make you feel better about moving forward, think hard before throwing everything away. Now, its just different then it was before. He is just a different person. I just told my H on our anniversary night that in my mind I was celebrating the beginning of my second marriage, since my first one was a dud. The good news was that my second husband was there for all the good stuff from my first that I'd want to share. Good luck with your situation. Grrr.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

brokenspirit said:


> Is phone sex via text messages from an anonymous person from Myspace considered cheating?


yep. thats cheating.


----------



## ianpet07 (Aug 1, 2009)

my wife found her "wank buddies" on Bebo, Second Life and IMVU. Thanks to MSN, webcams and broadband there must be a whole new world of cybersex going on.


----------

